

Increasing Your Conversation Skills - verisimilitude
http://tumbledry.org/2010/07/24/on_conversation

======
lazyjeff
It seems that every article about conversational advice or book says to make
the other person talk about themselves because they love talking about
themselves, etc. But I'm finding that everyone is doing this, and it's like a
frustrating competition to see who can get the other to talk about themselves.
Can we stop this silliness?

------
kordless
> Some people would rather argue than converse.

That's a smackerel of truth if there ever was one.

